

Hackers (1995) - 2cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ihcJbwzV0&feature=related
For all who like that movie!
======
2cool
[Reading from "The Hackers' Manifesto."] Agent Bob: "This is our world now.
The world of the electron and the switch; the beauty of the baud. We exist
without nationality, skin color, or religious bias. You wage wars, murder,
cheat, lie to us and try to make us believe it's for our own good, yet we're
the criminals. Yes, I am a criminal. My crime is that of curiosity. I am a
hacker, and this is my manifesto." Huh? Right? Manifesto? "You may stop me,
but you can't stop us all."

------
2cool
HACK THE PLANET!

------
viggity
HACK THE PLANET!

------
Allocator2008
One of the truly great pictures ever made. Still my favorite Angelina Jolie
movie.

